# Movie lines you've used in your life.



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Are there any movie lines that you have actually used in your life?  Maybe not verbatim, but in some iteration?  Sometimes I find that people in movies just say better stuff than I'm able to!

Princess Diaries 2 - "The concept is grasped.  The execution is a little elusive."
Sleepless in Seattle - "I'm not even going to THINK about what you're not learning in school." (my son hears this a lot)
The Last Holiday - "The secret of life is butter."  (words to live by!)
Sweet Home Alabama - "Just 'cuz I talk slow doesn't mean I'm stupid."
Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium - "Your life is an occasion.  Rise to it."  (LOVE this!)
The Devil Wears Prada - "I rarely say this to people who aren't me, but you have got to calm down."
Princess Diaries - "Nobody can make you feel inferior without your consent."
Steel Magnolias - "I have a strict policy that nobody cries alone in my presence."
Real Women Have Curves - "I love you.  That's why I make you miserable."
Buffy The Vampire Slayer - "Does the word 'Duh' mean anything to you?"
Charlotte's Web - "With the right words you can change the world."
Iron Eagle - "God doesn't give people things he doesn't want them to use."
Simply Irresistible - "If you need anything call me, although I don't know how to do anything except buy clothes."
Sense and Sensibility - "Please don't say anything important 'til I come back."


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

John Candy from Splash: "Hey, when I find something that works, I stick with it!"

Brokeback Mountain: "Let be, let be."

I can't think of any others right now...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

"A man's gotta know his limitations."  from one of the Dirty Harry movies, I forget which one.  I'm not really a Dirty Harry fan, but I do like this line and use it regularly.  I use it about myself when I decline to do something I feel is beyond my powers, and sometimes about others if they have overreached and failed spectacularly.

"Warriors, come out and Play!!!"  I don't use this line from The Warriors in real life, but The Gang used to use this a lot in our RPG glory days.  The Warriors is a good, if dated movie by the way.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Lordy, I need to tell hubby about this one, he's got a million of them.

Two that tend to show up with odd regularity, both from Real Genius:

"It's a moral imperative."

"Was it a dream where you see yourself standing in sort of sun-god robes on a pyramid with a thousand naked women screaming and throwing little pickles at you? ... Why am I the only one who has that dream?" -- usually abbreviated to things like, "I had a dream..." "Did it involve sun god robes?"


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

All About Eve - "_Everybody_ has a heart - except some people..."

I don't remember the movie - "Sometimes you gotta pay for what you want, sometimes you gotta pay for what you don't want!"


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means. " (The Princess Bride) [I think of this often when listening to sports reporters and athletes, for some reason.]

"You're all going to die." (Zulu) [A bit of explanation: I used to be involved a lot in historical miniatures gaming, so this came up often in many of our games.]

And the corollary: "I'm not dead yet." (Monty Python and the Holy Grail)


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

From Princess Bride: "As you wish..."
From Junebug: "God loves you just the way you are, but He loves you too much to let you stay that way."


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

"Two words, Sir.  Plausible deniability".  From Independence Day

Nothing else comes to mind right at the moment, but I also agree with the OP's opinion on this one:

"Life is an occasion.  Rise to it". from Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't help him, he wants to do it himself (Young Frankenstein)
You made a yummy sound (Young Frankenstein)

After asking my kids, or husband a series of questions I then ask them if they want Ovaltine (Young Frankenstein)

Roll Roll Roll in the hay-  Young Frankenstein


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

akagriff:

My son and I do the Ovaltine thing ALL THE TIME!  I'd forgotten that one..


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"Mine!"  from Finding Nemo.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> "Mine!" from Finding Nemo.


Yep, that's us too!

"Anyone? Anyone?" -- Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

"Ya got trouble, my friends.  Trouble right here in River City."  from The Music Man


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

"What was that middle part again?" -- A Fish Called Wanda

I'm pretty sure there's at least a dozen lines from that one that show up in my life regularly!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Yep, that's us too!
> 
> "Anyone? Anyone?" -- Ferris Bueller's Day Off


Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

At work Seinfeld references fly fast and thick. And there have been a few times we were tempted to use this one from "Billy Madison" :


> ...What you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmm, I quote the Buffy series on a nearly daily basis.  Things I've said recently:

"I haven't known you for very long, but I think there might be something wrong with you."  Forces of Nature

"I do not like the Cone of Shame."  Up (Our foster dog just got spayed)

"This is not your room."  Turner and Hooch


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"We're gonna need a bigger boat." We were in line in Scotland to take a boat to the Isle of Skye, and a tiny little boat came up at the scheduled time. I looked at that and said the line, and the Americans in line all laughed. Fortunately, a bigger boat did arrive a few minutes later. From _Jaws_.

"There's no crying in [baseball]." Substitute subject of your choice. Use this a lot watching _Project Runway_. From _a League of Your Own_.

"Fine. You'll have something to tell Oprah when you grow up." Use this one with the grandkids. From _Sleepless in Seattle_.

Betsy


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I bastardize something Sandra Bullock said in I don't know what movie. It's said kinda sing-songy.

I know you waaant me, I know you loove me, you wanna kiiiss me.

And other similar versions . Anyone know what movie? For the life of me I can't think of it.



Spoiler



Mostly to my boss. kidding! just kidding!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's from Miss Congeniality.  Said to her FBI agent partner soon-to-be-boyfriend

Betsy


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh yeahhhh, that's right, thanks, Betsy!  I knew someone would know.

Holy moly, I haven't been here for awhile -you're up to 12k posts?!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I knew my husband would be all over this one. Mail from him:
____________________

Aside from the obvious movie cliches ("Make him an offer he can't refuse...", "Make my day...", "Klattu barata nikto..." these are some of the movies quotes I use regularly. I'm sure I'll think of more.

Raiders of the Lost Ark:

"I don't know, I'm making this up as I go."
"It's not the years, honey--it's the mileage." (one of the great age quotes ever.)

Star Wars:
"I've got a bad feeling about this."
"You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy." (Someone will usually fill in the next line of "We must be cautious.")

Ghostbusters
"Tell him about the twinkee."
"They hate that." (Yes, I also tinkle the last two keys on any piano I pass.)
"Dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria!"

Serenity:
"Oh god, oh god, we're all going to die?"
"I'll be in my bunk."

Breakfast Club
"Demented and SAD, but social."

Animal House:
"My advice to you is to start drinking heavily."

Caddyshack:
"Be the ball."

Office Space:
"I wouldn't say I'm 'missing' any work."
"Yeeeaaah, I'm gonna need you to [fill in the unpleasant task], that'd be greeeaaat."


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Ghostbusters
> "Tell him about the twinkee."
> "They hate that." (Yes, I also tinkle the last two keys on any piano I pass.)
> "Dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria!"


I'm tremendously fond of "Ray, when someone asks you if you're a god, say YES!"

But I've never found a way to use that in real life!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm tremendously fond of "Ray, when someone asks you if you're a god, say YES!"
> 
> But I've never found a way to use that in real life!


Isn't that the line that got me to be your minion?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Isn't that the line that got me to be your minion?


I thought it was, "I am the key master. Are you the gate keeper?"


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I thought it was, "I am the key master. Are you the gate keeper?"


No, I hate that line. If he'd used it, I probably would have run the other way.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The way I remember it, it went:

Scarlet: Well that's just great. Either I have a monster in my kitchen or I'm completely crazy.
THC: [smiles] I don't think you're crazy.
Scarlet: [sarcastically] Oh, good, that makes me feel so much better.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Just to be clear, my preceding quote was a conversation between the Sigourney Weaver character and the Bill Murray character when she called the Ghostbusters to investigate mystical happenings in her apartment.  Substitute Sigourney Weaver for Scarlet and Bill Murray for THC in the conversation (I think Scarlet got the better of that deal!).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

"She's got it!  By George, she's got it!"

Actually, I don't do movie lines much, but DD's dad does it without even trying.
Apart from a bunch of the ones already listed:
If I only had a brain...
These things must be handled deeeelicately! (when dealing with some tricky piece of electronics)
These are not the droids you're looking for.
I'm a doctor, not a __________ (whatever suits the occasion).
And if sounds count:  an imitation of the creepy alien sound from War of the Worlds, whenever something seems a bit "off"


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Thinking of Bill Murray reminds me that I forgot to put "Groundhog Day" in my list of movies I'd watch over and over again.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

My sister, our best friend, and I use a lot of lines from "She's the Man" with Amanda Bynes.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Too many, too often to recount, but here are a few:

"Oh, sh......................!!!"  Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a d....."  GWTW
"You must be one with the horse."  Kirk to Spock Star Trek Movie #Unknown
"Here's looking at you, Kid."  Humphrey Bogart, Casablance
"I feel all sullied and unusual." Captain Jack Sparrow.
"I'm disinclined to acquiesce to your request."  Elizabeth Swann and Captain Barbosa, PoCI.
"All Hail, New York Giants!" King Julien, Madagascar.
"I liked them before I even knew them, I liked them!"  Mort, Madagascar.
"Do not try!  Do or do not do!" Yoda, StarWars, the Empire Strikes Back.
"Show a little backbone, will you?" Pilot in Raiders of the Lost Ark.
"Does your dag bite?" Inspector Cluseau, Pink Panther #Unknown
"That is not my dag!" Inn Keeper, Pink Panther ditto.
"Go ahead, make my day."  Dirty Harry.
"Do you feel lucky, punk?" Dirty Harry
"I'm going to kill you then I'm going to cook you and then I'm going to eat you."  John Whatziname, Die Hard.
"Throw me the idol!  I'll thow you the whip!"  Amazon guide, Raiders of the Lost Ark.
"Would you like a roll in the hay?"  Frankenstein's assistant in Young Frankenstein.


(Disclaimer:  Not responsible for content, accuracy or anything else concerning this post.)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means. " (The Princess Bride) [I think of this often when listening to sports reporters and athletes, for some reason.]
> 
> "You're all going to die." (Zulu) [A bit of explanation: I used to be involved a lot in historical miniatures gaming, so this came up often in many of our games.]
> 
> And the corollary: "I'm not dead yet." (Monty Python and the Holy Grail)


And oh, oh. What about "They're alllll going to die!" from Jaws and "Bring out your Dead!!" The Holy Grail, MP as above.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Office Space:  Have you seen my stapler?  

LMAO I love that movie.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm a doctor, not a __________ (whatever suits the occasion).


LOL!!

I used that on our wedding photographer after 2 hours of pictures.

"Dammitt Jim, I'm a doctor, not a poseable action figure!!"

i don't think anyone else got it.......


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

"stupid is as stupid does".  forest gump

"can't pore p## out of a boot with instructions written on the heal".  gettysburg

"i see dead people".  the sixth sense.

"i'll be back".  terminator...said with a genuine awnode accent

"love means never having to say your sorry".  love story.  if ever there was an annoying line...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

From Dolores Claiborn, "sometimes being a b


Spoiler



****


 is all a woman has to hang on to", "If you wanna know what kind of a life a person has, just look at their hands", "Now, you listen to me, Mr. Grand High Poobah of Upper Buttcrack, I'm just about half-past give a s


Spoiler



***


 with your fun and games", "It's a depressingly masculine world, Dolores", and "sometimes an accident is a girls best friend". I seriously love Dolores Claiborn.

And finally while my mother was going thru menopause we nicknamed her Punkinhead from the horror movie and use to say, "Nothin you can do but let it run its coarse". She was evil during this time.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> "i see dead people". the sixth sense.


Saw a T-shirt graphic once that was "I see dumb people...they don't even know that they're dumb"


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We do the Real Genius lines at our house from time to time, especially "It's a moral imperative."  I also do the Princess Bride "Inconceivable!" and "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means." 

Another favorite is from Laybrinth - Jareth to Sarah when she complains about things not being fair - "You say that so often, I wonder what your basis for comparison is?"

And from Pretty Woman - "Lights.  Lights would be good here."


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I laughed all the while reading through this Thread. Lot of great lines I had forgotten about.

One of my favorite lines is from "Lonesome Dove."

*"Thank God I aint afraid of being lazy." *

Words to live by .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I can claim to have actually used the following literary quote <ahem> from _They Live_: "I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick a**...and I'm all out of bubblegum..."


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Bueller? Bueller?


I named my cat Bueller, so I could go around the house saying this.

We use a lot of lines from Idiocracy and Office Space.

"OK, but that's the last straw." (said in the OS Milton voice)
"Well I wouldn't exactly say I've been missing it, Bob."
"You see Bob, it's not that I'm lazy. I just don't care."
"Hmmmmmm. Yeeeaaaahhhhh. I'm gonna have to disagree with you there."

"I like money."
"I can't believe you like money too! We should hang out!"
"Fruit and


Spoiler



shit


."
"Upgrayedd!"
"That's Upgrayedd. The two d's are for a double dose of pimpin' love."
"You are a bad parent. Your children will be put into the custody of Carl's Junior."


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

"Badges?... We don't need no... stinkin' badges!"  Goldhat from the Treasure of the Sierra Madre.

C'mon one creates opportunies to say this.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh yes and the best one for when you are not getting through to your children:

"What we've got here is (a) failure to communicate" The warden (Strother Marten) to Cool Hand Luke (Paul Newman).


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

"What we've got here is (a) failure to communicate" The warden (Strother Marten) to Cool Hand Luke (Paul Newman).

geoffthomas:  I'm in total agreement with you on that one!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

"So... that happened." - State and Main
"You keep using that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means." as well as "Inconceivable!" - Princess Bride
"You remind me of the babe." and "If she'd 'ave kept on goin' down that way she'd 'ave gone straight to that castle." - Labyrinth
"You say that so often, I wonder what your basis for comparison is?" and "SMELL BAD!" - Labyrinth
"Oh bother." and "We can go or we can all stand here and play "Here we go gathering nuts in May."  It's all the same to me." - Winnie the Pooh
"Computers are my forte." and "... well that's a pipe of a different color." - Brazil
"We're in a tight spot!" and "It's a fool that looks for logic in the chambers of the human heart." - O Brother Where Art Thou
"Led by a bottle, more like." and "Alms for an ex-leper?" and "Quiet silly person!" - Life of Brian
"I got better." and "It's only a model." and "Help! Help! I'm being repressed!" - Monty Python and the Holy Grail
"He might have turned out a very different boy if you'd administered a few fatal beatings early on." - Rowan Atkinson
"That'll do, pig.  That'll do." and "Christmas means carnage!" and "Bah Ram Ewe." - Babe

I use some more than others of course and I'm sure there's more I say that I forgot came from any movies.  I was really bad about doing it in high school during my movie watching heyday ><


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

From Rat Race:

"It's a race!"
"Look! A drifter, let's kill him!"
"He wruined our whole wacation!"
"Where is the key, pretty baby?"
And my personal favorite:
"We can split the share 50-50."  "Hifty-hifty?"  "You know what I mean; 50-50-50-50."

(I take full responsibility for errors, since upon repetition the wrong quote starts to sound right.  )


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

"Cow...We've got cows...!" Twister... Do this one while on roadtrips!


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

I love ya more than my luggage...lol...Steel Magnolias!


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

The other day, when I suspected my students were not reading their book, I told them...
"you have elected the way of... pain."
from Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In "Time Bandits" they had this conversation:

Randall: do you want to be leader of this gang?
Strutter: No, we agreed: No leader!
Randall: Right. So shut up and do as I say.
[Strutter nods]

I've used a slightly modified version of it with a couple of my friends who are in on the joke. Generally when we can't reach agreement on something trivial like which fast food place to pull into. I will say "We agreed there's no leader, so shut up and do as I say!" (with a slight pseudo-English accent). I only do this (and it would only be accepted) on trivial matters, never on anything of consequence and unless I've misjudged it and someone really does have a strong reason for another choice, everyone invariably goes along. I'm usually sensible enough to say this only when no outsiders are around, but a couple of times I've broken the rule and gotten stares when I announce "We agreed that there's no leader, so shut up and do as I say!" in an odd voice, and (usually) my friends roll their eyes or grin and docilely comply.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I also use the ones from Labyrinth, Princess Bride, and Real Genius

"The pit of despair!" - Princess Bride (Usually in reference to one of the BRATs bedrooms or my closet)

"Son of a hamster!" - from Get Smart

"Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war!" - Star Trek IV (yes, I know it's Shakespeare, but I always see General Chang saying it)


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

_"Come Mister Tallyman, tally me bananas"_ -- (Beetlejuice) love that song and movie!
"I'll think about that tomorrow" 
also "As God as my witness, I will never be hungry again!" -- (Gone With the Wind)
"Let me try, I'm a genius" -- (Strange Brew)
"Feed me Seymour, FEED ME!" -- (Little Shop of Horrors)
"Gosh you're cute, wanna buy a monkey?" -- (Cabin Boy)
"You're right, I'm afraid of your heat"
and "f*** the shrimp!" -- (Bird Cage)
"Sa da tay, sa da tay" -- (Pootie Tang)
"Well, sir, it's this rug I had... it really tied the room together" -- (The Big Lebowski)
"...a super secret pizza party" -- (Wet Hot American Summer)
"Give my creation life!"
and "BLUCHER!" -- (Young Frankenstein)


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

now go home and get your &^%$#*& shinebox!


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

"Bring it!  Oh, it's already been brought-it!"  From Bring It, of course!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Meredith:

LOVE the cows scene from Twister!!  My son uses that all the time with a really good faux southern accent. "Cow...another cow...no actually I think that's the same cow.  We gotta go Henry, we got COOOWWWWWS!"  Of course, I can't remember if she's actually talking to a person named Henry, but that's the name my son picked, and he's sticking with it.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

"Let's hug it out"  - show line.

"you are money, baby" - movie


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4a35U3VU1w

I LOVE this scene... I don't have to fake the accent either... I am a True Texas Girl!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Toy Story 2

Rex: But look at my little arms! I can't press the "fire" button and jump at the same time!


----------

